# STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (giacTT)*

M1 Auto body bought out DTM Autohaus. They are out of Alhambra, Ca. and the only ones i knew who could get it.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (M this 1!)*

Thanks for the info.....there was a guy on here that had one for sale but never heard from him again hmm


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm still here but still in iraq.. I got your email but when I replied to it, I got a email address failure reply.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

sweeet..ill pm u


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (giacTT)*

any pics of this?


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (stevemannn)*

Me too, I have no idea how it looks


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (selmer)*

God I hope Google Images was lying to me:


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the only thing i hate about the one above is that you have to pop your hatch to put gas in.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_the only thing i hate about the one above is that you have to pop your hatch to put gas in. 

I can think of more reasons than that to hate it.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

it kinda looks like a surf board...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

Just another way to make a TT look like a Porsche







(Hope Qu!cks!lva isn't listening














)


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

a little to ghetto for my taste.
im more about dtm style (performace n stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4Zksln8714
thats what im talking aobut ^^^


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Just another way to make a TT look like a Porsche







(Hope Qu!cks!lva isn't listening














)

I wish it looked remotely Porsche-ish... that thing is just fugly.
And the point of that youtube video was...? "This is how your TT will idle if it has a serious vacuum leak"?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*

it's a love hate piece...
How about ABT?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
I wish it looked remotely Porsche-ish... that thing is just fugly.
And the point of that youtube video was...? "This is how your TT will idle if it has a serious vacuum leak"?

point of the vid was to show the spoiler... and umm those sound like cams to me... i dunno bout you


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Oy vey...
The only decent looking spoiler piece I have found is actually an add-on from Hofele...








...but, I think it's for the 3.2 spoiler and it's made of fiberglass, which I loathe. If someone made a decent looking piece, like this one, not made out of crap, that was a complete unit (don't have to source a 3.2 spoiler, etc.) I'd be all over it. In the meantime, stock looks great and is fully functional


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (giacTT)*

i know a person selling the more conservative ABT spoiler primed and ready to go. 
PM me and i can give you his email addy if you're interested.
this one:
http://pictureposter.audiworld...r.jpg


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (thenamescolby)*

If I could have found one of these - i'd have bought it. The problem is that they are very hard to find and ridiculously expensive. Sportec 3 piece.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ ([email protected])*

Thats not bad looking at all! It reminds me of the ABT spoiler... not sure if its NLA, though (probably is)


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Thats not bad looking at all! It reminds me of the ABT spoiler... not sure if its NLA, though (probably is)

The Sportec is far better integrated than the Abt IMO - since the two pieces over the tailights are fixed to the body. What I don't like about the Abt spoiler is that the end protrude over the lights but don't sit flush or follow the body line as well.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If I could have found one of these - i'd have bought it. The problem is that they are very hard to find and ridiculously expensive. Sportec 3 piece.

























WOW, I like that alot!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (Minibabe)*

x3...thats the only replacement spoiler I'd use...I want


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_x3...thats the only replacement spoiler I'd use...I want









Last time I checked it was near $1000 unpainted, none in stock and no idea if they could even find one


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Just another way to make a TT look like a Porsche







(Hope Qu!cks!lva isn't listening














)

I be listening...monitoring

















I like it...and at times have been known to show it off to those who might test my patience









_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 3:27 PM 10-13-2008_



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:57 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

thanx Joe...;-)


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

I think the pic of the red TT looks horrid more becuase of the color than the spoiler..... trust me that spoiler will look sick black on black







And its personal pref i guess..... cuase that spoiler in the video looks wayyy ridiculus and out of place....although it may have a purpose being a track car..


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i really like it on the silver TT but not on that red one


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: STILL looking for SGI whale tail spoiler for TT :/ (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_God I hope Google Images was lying to me:

















Ugh, I hate seeing TTs like this. Owners like this should own Hondas, not Audis.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_
I be listening...monitoring

















I like it...and at times have been known to show it off to those who might test my patience









_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 3:27 PM 10-13-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:57 PM 10-13-2008_

well look at it this way... the wing will put a (?) in the thiefs head when he is trying to figure out how to steal ure gas.... since it seems to be the common thing now instead of stealing the entire car...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_
I be listening...monitoring

















I like it...and at times have been known to show it off to those who might test my patience









_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 3:27 PM 10-13-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:57 PM 10-13-2008_


that looks really good!
and that red audi is hideous


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

lol ...that ugly ass red tt makes the wing look worse.......looks much better the same color as the car


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

I have to say Qu!cks!lva, you're car makes the SGI look 100x better than the red one


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

The beauty is more than skin deep








I was pointed in the direction of painting the spoilers underside by a fellow TTer known as ChrgnIn on AW...I'm glad I took his advice...the spoiler now looks part of the car instead of somethign just stuck on the liftgate as an aftethought


----------



## sbauditt (Jul 1, 2008)

i didnt know alot of you guys were hateing on my car. in my honest opinion alot of yer guy's car are fugly as ****. but i never hated on u guys once u guys need to keep yer opinion to yerself. im trying to be koo with you guys but now you guys are trying to tlk mad ****. and to bauch 1425 mannn u realy need to ****, id like to see yer car. my car has came long way sice then.


----------



## sbauditt (Jul 1, 2008)

that sh!t was like 3 years ago, in my honest opinion i do think that picture came out really funky. but **** in person my car looks 10 times better than that. i just dont get why u guys a bunch of sh!t tlkers when half you guys run wack setups. but i thougt this fourm was better than all other audi forums but not anymore.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sbauditt)*

I'm sorry if that was your car...
Do you also have 23 posts on the other Audi forums? If you think Vortex sucks, try audiworld


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sbauditt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbauditt* »_i didnt know alot of you guys were hateing on my car. in my honest opinion alot of yer guy's car are fugly as ****. but i never hated on u guys once u guys need to keep yer opinion to yerself. im trying to be koo with you guys but now you guys are trying to tlk mad ****. and to bauch 1425 mannn u realy need to ****, id like to see yer car. my car has came long way sice then. 

blah blah blah. the interweb is full of opinions, get over it. 
Hate away on my car:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

^^ trade me front bumpers. Kthx!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_^^ trade me front bumpers. Kthx! 

haha no! this one cost WAY too much even with insurance covering most of it.


----------



## sbauditt (Jul 1, 2008)

yea yea ! full of opinions dorks do usually say that. i only hate on cars that i think are fugly. Neb yer car seems tight enough i like the oem look sometimes if the right whhel makes the car but that wagon A6 cmon tuckin 20's n bently wheels at that. i thought tuckin was for low lows and wack hondas. But like i said everyone too their own. i can tkae some high quality piks too n make my **** look SAF. but whatever. n the reason i dont have that many post is cause i forgot my old password n had to make a new screen name. im glad i dont really know any of you guys. im glad im over my car n moveing to BMW. l88m22vette LMAO!! thinks hes the **** cause he has 3562 posts hahaha last time i checked post didnt show me how sick yer car is only shows how often you like to jump on vortex n tlk to guys!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sbauditt)*

damn grammar > you. never heard that tucking rim was for mini-trucks and hondas







that's usually for r.i.c.y. body kits and big spoilers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sbauditt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbauditt* »_l88m22vette LMAO!! thinks hes the **** cause he has 3562 posts hahaha last time i checked post didnt show me how sick yer car is only shows how often you like to jump on vortex n tlk to guys!!!

If you'd like to quiz me feel free. I've forgotten more about cars than you know, and if you read the sig I'm not stock. I have that many posts because I like to find out info and solutions, and like to contribute. The reason I mentioned your 23 posts is because I've never seen you on the 'tex, and was wondering why you joined a forum just to complain about our opinions? For me, next year is more power and suspension. Oh, and I apologized. Sorry, I don't have the money or desire for a Hot Import Nights candy-apple red TT, and I stated so. Have fun trailering your car








Edit: in before the lock!















<--(Hitler and Chamberlain, 1938)











_Modified by l88m22vette at 3:35 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Ok - simmer down kiddies


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Scoreboard:
Vette: 1
Sbauditt: 0

Can we have a translator on here? I'm having trouble going from douche-bag to english.

I jest.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Give you guys some full body colored SGI wing shots:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Dude...Someone keeps slapping red stickers all over your car.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (paullee)*

I would like to officially thank M 1 for the first good constructive post on the sgi spoiler lol pics look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

First pics I've seen of your car w/o stickers M (nice)


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Give you guys some full body colored SGI wing shots:

































Your car looks good M! Especially without the stickers








Personally I like the spoiler that Joe posted up the best but at nearly $1000 unpainted its not worth it IMO, and I can't help but post that that the red TT in here looks horrible ..save yourself a lot of money in * not * buying a BMW and just get a honda if you're going to make it look like one.


_Modified by TXR32 at 4:24 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (TXR32)*

Yeah, thanks guys. 
Like i've mentioned before, i don't run any stickers. one was for a track day when the car was first put together w/ the BT set up, the second was the European Car Mag shoot. 
I still really dig the track day photo since it shows just how damn hard the car pulls in 2nd gear as you can see the rear PSS9s squatting hard. I have the same pic, in the same spot from a few years earlier w/ the K04 and the suspension is flat


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

nice...what hair dryer you running again?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

gt2871 w/ .86
there are more powerful ones out there of course but i'd HATE more lag on the track.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_gt2871 w/ .86
there are more powerful ones out there of course but i'd HATE more lag on the track. 

"M" you suck a$$ and I can still kick your a$$ in the quarter mile ! !

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

u do know you don't have to quote me to respond right? you were the next poster so it would already be a given.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_u do know you don't have to quote me to respond right? you were the next poster so it would already be a given.










Anytime buddy......1/4 mile!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

who you talking to? i can't tell


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I would post my spoiler.....but you would all be jealous hehehe


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

still loooking


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (sbauditt)*

when i saw the SGI done well I thought..... I want.
never saw that 3 piece one that joe posted about,
...I really like it, 1000 is no surprise to me if it's rare.
reminds me of this ABT bit, but I'm pretty sure it
will be really hard to find also








.... so where will he find that SGI bit... any luck sourcing one yet?


----------



## jay2gas (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*

that is true! why would you put bentley wheels on an audi! i know they are same manufacturers but still!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Holy non-sensical thread ressurection, Batman!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and on top of that i sold him the sgi spoiler lie 2 years ago.. did it ever get painted?


----------

